# I'm new and need help coming up with fursona species



## FloofyFluff (Jun 13, 2016)

i'm new to the fandom. i made this furaffinity account just because i can't come up with a species i want my sona to be.
i've wanted to be a cat, a dragon, a fox, a wolf, a tiger, an ocelot, a hyena and probably a few other things. i was going to be a cat for a while, but i wanted to be more original by being an ocelot. to be honest they're not very fun to draw in my opinion. canines are a blast for me when it comes to anthros. but wolves and foxes are just so unoriginal! i want to stand out a bit. and i know hyenas aren't extremely common, but i don't like the way my hyena was coming out. i dunno. any thoughts?


----------



## Zipline (Jun 13, 2016)

Why not mix a few together? Mine is a few different species of dog and cat mixed together.


----------



## FloofyFluff (Jun 13, 2016)

haha, i was sitting there restarting the page over and over. i think that would be cute, and i'm pretty good at character designing. i bet i could make it work. i just would have to think of a nice combination that i'm happy with.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Join my kangaroo pack ? :3


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 13, 2016)

FloofyFluff said:


> i'm new to the fandom. i made this furaffinity account just because i can't come up with a species i want my sona to be.
> i've wanted to be a cat, a dragon, a fox, a wolf, a tiger, an ocelot, a hyena and probably a few other things. i was going to be a cat for a while, but i wanted to be more original by being an ocelot. to be honest they're not very fun to draw in my opinion. canines are a blast for me when it comes to anthros. but wolves and foxes are just so unoriginal! i want to stand out a bit. and i know hyenas aren't extremely common, but i don't like the way my hyena was coming out. i dunno. any thoughts?





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Join my kangaroo pack ? :3


Well, I'd appreciate another raccoon 
Find an animal that u like irl for some reason, if u can ur favorite, and then add traits of others that u like...
Looking into fantasy archetypes/stereotypes might also help with the initial decision.


----------



## Xaigatsu-3269 (Jun 13, 2016)

Heh, I know how you feel. I try my best to keep all my characters out of the "regular" zone. Tell you what , just pick a number of animals/ creatures that really appeal to you, next thing you do is blend them all together in a way that it all balances out evenly. basically having the character look like a standalone species instead of many species's parts just "glued" together (Unless thats the look youre going for, which is fine). Lastly add a couple designs and a color palette that really captures your personality- then voila, an epic sona.
If you want, I dont mind doing a sketch or two to help out- should be fun really.
Just tell me what creatures you want me to combine along with any possible features you'd want most and where.
eg. you might want a fox like tail because its cute and fluffy or a hyena pattern because of how cool it looks.

forums.furaffinity.net: vegas the saber
Just a little example of how I mix things up. would have given him the bear nose, but that would have killed the look.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Jun 13, 2016)

Maybe I'm just babbling here, but why not just draw what you enjoy without thinking of it as a fursona? That way, if you draw something that you hate, it's not a huge deal because you dodnt need it to be great straight off the bat.  If you draw something that you like, you can keep drawing it and developing it, and then say that it will be a  fursona.  That's badically how I was able to derive my stereotypical-looking guy in my pic anyway.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Jun 14, 2016)

Peacock Dragon.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 14, 2016)

FloofyFluff said:


> i'm new to the fandom. i made this furaffinity account just because i can't come up with a species i want my sona to be.
> i've wanted to be a cat, a dragon, a fox, a wolf, a tiger, an ocelot, a hyena and probably a few other things. i was going to be a cat for a while, but i wanted to be more original by being an ocelot. to be honest they're not very fun to draw in my opinion. canines are a blast for me when it comes to anthros. but wolves and foxes are just so unoriginal! i want to stand out a bit. and i know hyenas aren't extremely common, but i don't like the way my hyena was coming out. i dunno. any thoughts?


My advice for fursonas is to note your own personality, appearance and habits and try to relate them to the way you observe a specific animal.  If you try and hunt for originality, you end up looking to "unique" colors that make you look like clown puke; which is a common overused mistake that lands you back at square one.
This is coming from someone who went from fox, (n00b phase) to wolf, (edgy phase) to a blue maned wolf, ("unique" phase) and instead of delving into the deep rabbit hole called mythological hybrid sparkle-wolves; I pulled my thumb out of my ass and stuck with a domestic golden retriever -- I've never been a lone wolf, I've been very dependant on people and I'm energetic around my friends but depressed all alone... that's just me, and while I wish I could be tall, dark, handsome and edgy: I'm not.
So don't *try* to be unique and then you'll find true satisfaction, perhaps even growing with your fursona.  If you wanna look unique, wear your style of clothes, do your fursona's hair the way you do, don't depend on your species to carry you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 14, 2016)

Want to be original, pick a slug or a hedgehog.


----------



## FloofyFluff (Jun 14, 2016)

i made a slug sona and i ended up making an italian stereotype who's catchphrase is badabing badaboom so i don't think that one worked.


----------



## FloofyFluff (Jun 14, 2016)

would a mix between a fennec fox, a cat, and a dragon be bad? i might get rid of the dragon in the end, but i really like features of both animal. i'll be pretty much making my own species.


----------



## Xaigatsu-3269 (Jun 14, 2016)

Youre right.


FloofyFluff said:


> would a mix between a fennec fox, a cat, and a dragon be bad? i might get rid of the dragon in the end, but i really like features of both animal. i'll be pretty much making my own species.


Thats actually not a bad combination really. Just have fun with it ^^


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> ...or a hedgehog.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 15, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> My advice for fursonas is to note your own personality, appearance and habits and try to relate them to the way you observe a specific animal. If you try and hunt for originality, you end up looking to "unique" colors that make you look like clown puke; which is a common overused mistake that lands you back at square one.



Rinku is 100% right.
Striving for originality will take you away from what your fursona is meant to be, which is a representation of you. If you look around, some of the most popular furs in the fandom don't have crazy species or whacked out colour schemes.
And to be completely honest with you, from an artists perspective, when you get rainbow sparkle animals with anime hair, covered in a ridiculous amount of spots, stripes and god knows what else, it because a chore for us to draw. Let your actions and the actions of your characters speak for themselves.


----------



## modfox (Jun 15, 2016)

make up your own speicies


----------



## NoxTheDutch (Jul 6, 2016)

dutch Angel dragon? You can take elements from any animal..just look on the page to make sure it's legal..there are some guidelines X3


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


>



Very relevant


----------

